

Humans May Evolve To Grow An Endless Supply Of Teeth - titlex
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2013-07/can-humans-grow-endless-supply-teeth

======
ccallebs
It really annoys me the way a lot of people picture evolution. The genetic
mutations happen before the need is realized. If mutation helps a species
survive in it's environment, the gene is carried on through natural selection.

An endless supply of teeth has no environmental advantage in the modern
western world. The loss of an adult set of teeth does not inhibit an
individual from eating or mating.

However, it will be interesting to see what genetic mutations carry on in the
developing world assuming it never attains a western standard of living.

